# Suche Rahmen /Gabel/LRS/Bremsen



## WODAN (26. November 2002)

-Dual Rahmen, min. 42cm groß, bevorzugt Nicolai BMXTB
-Marzocchi Gabel, Typ fast egal, schwarz oder silber, 100-130mm FW, einstellbare Zugstufe von außen!!!
-LRS: breite stabile Felgen (321 o.Ä.), gute Naben(keine Grimeca!!!), bei VR muß erst noch geklärt werden wegen der Gabel( ob 20mm Achse oder Schnellspanner)
-Bremse: Nur Gustav M 2003, bin auch für den günstigsten Internet Anbieter dankbar!!!

Bitte alle Teile nur im einwandfreien Zustand anbeiten und keine überzogenen Preise!!!

Alle Angebot bitte per Email:

[email protected]


----------



## RooXman (28. November 2002)

Umbedingt ne Marzocchi? 
Tut es auch eine sehr gut gepfeglte schwarze Psylo SL mit 205mm Shaft für 210?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

